# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται αρσενικό Tibrado εκτροφής και θυληκο Tibrado εκτροφής

## dinosd

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα. 

Οπως είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου και με αφορμή τα γενέθλια του φόρουμ μας, επιθυμώ να χαρίσω ένα αρσενικό τιμπραντο με αρ. δαχτυλιδιού Ε18-Τ15-ΕΟΟ-002 και ένα θυληκο τιμπραντο με αρ. δαχτυλιδιού Ε18-Τ15-ΕΟΟ-003.

Τα πουλάκια προτιμώ να πάνε σε διαφορετικά παιδιά τα οποία φυσικά θα είναι μέλη ενεργά και όχι εγγεγραμμένα πρόσφατα.

Επισης να ενημερώσω για οσους δεν ξέρουν, ότι τα πουλάκια είναι δίκης μου εκτροφής φετινής. Όπως επίσης ότι βρίσκομαι στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Φυσικά είναι προτιμότερο τα πουλάκια να δωθουν σε παιδιά από Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και απαραίτητο. Αρκεί να βρεθεί τρόπος για τη μεταφορά τους.

Φωτογραφιες του καθενός πουλιού θα ανεβάσω σε λιγη ώρα. 

Επισης με αφορμή το ποστ μου αυτό θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ασχολούνται με αυτό το χόμπι και με έχουν βοηθήσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αλλά ιδιως τον Δημήτρη jk21. Να είσαι καλά φιλος.

----------


## kostas salonika

Με ενδιαφέρει ....είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη ...
Άμα δεν βρεθεί κάποιος που δεν έχει πουλάκι ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Ντίνο για την ενέργεια σου...

----------


## dinosd

Το αγορι

----------


## dinosd

Και το κοριτσι 

[IMG]blob:https://imgur.com/3a73294c-1946-4191-ad13-032f49c497c7[/IMG]

----------


## dinosd



----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραία πουλάκια ..μπράβο για τα πουλιά μπράβο και στην πράξει ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Τα πουλάκια είναι γεννημένα 5/5 και δαχτυλιδωμενα στοά 11/5.

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα και απο μενα και συγχαρητήρια για την κινηση σου αυτη. Τα πουλακια ειναι πανεμορφα και θα ηθελα και εγω απο μερια μου να εκφρασω ενδιαφερον για το θηλυκο μιας και το καλοκαιρι αποκτησα ενα αρσενικο τιμπραντο απο φιλο μου που εκτρεφει δυο ζευγαρακια τιμπραντο και θα ηθελα να κανω και εγω ζευγαρι.

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα και πάλι. 

Αφού το ενδιαφέρον είναι μικρό, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να περιμένουμε όποτε το αρσενικό πηγαίνει στον Κώστα και το θυληκο στον Σωτήρη από το Βόλο. 

Συγρατητηρια παιδιά. Ελπίζω να τα αγαπήσετε και να τα φροντίσετε όπως εγώ. Στείλτε μου πμ για να συννενοηθουμε τον τρόπο που να έρθετε να τα πάρετε.

----------


## sotos2908

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την κινηση του Ντινο αλλα και ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστώ  για την εμπιστοσύνη που μας δειχνει και μας δινει τα πουλακια που μεγαλωσε......  Ευχαριστώ  πολυ Ντινο!!!!!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλημέρα και πάλι. 
> 
> Αφού το ενδιαφέρον είναι μικρό, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να περιμένουμε όποτε το αρσενικό πηγαίνει στον Κώστα και το θυληκο στον Σωτήρη από το Βόλο. 
> 
> Συγρατητηρια παιδιά. Ελπίζω να τα αγαπήσετε και να τα φροντίσετε όπως εγώ. Στείλτε μου πμ για να συννενοηθουμε τον τρόπο που να έρθετε να τα πάρετε.


Να ρωτήσω κάτι αν το έχετε σαν έθιμο: όταν χαρίζουμε ένα ζωάκι αυτός που το παίρνει δίνει ένα κέρμα (μέταλλο) στον προηγούμενο κάτοχο για καλή προκοπή (σαν να το ασημώνει); Στα μέρη μου συνηθίζεται (Αγρίνιο και πέριξ)

Και πάλι μπράβο στον Ντίνο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα πουλάκια θα είναι σε εξαίρετα χέρια

----------


## dinosd

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι αν το έχετε σαν έθιμο: όταν χαρίζουμε ένα ζωάκι αυτός που το παίρνει δίνει ένα κέρμα (μέταλλο) στον προηγούμενο κάτοχο για καλή προκοπή (σαν να το ασημώνει); Στα μέρη μου συνηθίζεται (Αγρίνιο και πέριξ)
> 
> Και πάλι μπράβο στον Ντίνο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα πουλάκια θα είναι σε εξαίρετα χέρια


Στη Θεσσαλονικη το εχουμε το εθιμο του ασημωματος....Αλλα οταν καποιος παιρνει ας πουμε ενα καινουριο αμαξι, ριχνεις μεσα κερματα για το καλο......Για τα πουλακια οχι....

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ δημόσια για το πουλάκι ..
Θα το προσέχω ποιο  πολύ και από τις καρδερινες μου ..

Θα των πάρω πάρω σπίτι να τον απολαύσω ένα διάστημα των τραγουδιστή ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για ακόμα μια φορά για το υπέροχο πουλάκι που παρέλαβα ..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστώ για το πουλακι που παρέλαβα. Ειναι πανεμορφο και ευχομαι καλη μανουλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Να είστε καλά, παιδιά και να μας τα παρουσιάσετε να τα χαρούμε!!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Παντός άμα σκέφτεσαι να χαρίσεις κανένα ακόμα θηλυκό ίδιας γραμμής από άλλο αίμα θα το ηθελα να κάνω ένα ζευγάρι.... :Happy: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

> Παντός άμα σκέφτεσαι να χαρίσεις κανένα ακόμα θηλυκό ίδιας γραμμής από άλλο αίμα θα το ηθελα να κάνω ένα ζευγάρι....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Τώρα δεν έχω αλλά φίλε μου αλλά του χρόνου αν θες πες και θα σου δώσω ένα.

----------


## sotos2908

Ντινο ευχαριστως να δωσω εγω το πρωτο κιολας που θα βγαλω απο το ζευγαρι που εφτιαξα....  Εαν βεβαια θελει και ο κωστας.

----------


## dinosd

Ότι θέλετε παιδιά φυσικά. 

Κωστα, σου άρεσε το αγόρι; Λέει καλά; Πως τον άκουσες;

----------


## kostas salonika

Νωντα η αλήθεια είναι ότι τώρα καθάρισε και άρχισα να το γουστάρω...
Όσο πάει και δυνάμωνει..

Γενικά τα timbranto από όλους είναι λατρεμένα πουλιά όπως το λάτρεψα και γω..

Αράζω μπαλκόνι και απολαμβάνω ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

